# Ok, two more opinions on breeders please.



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

One of these breeders I am interested in and one I just have questions about.

The one I am interested in is Wesley von der Arenzburg, von Wolfstal German Shepherds, German Shepherd Breeder Indiana

All puppies have been sired by V Erik vom Portaner for 2011/2012.


I would just like general opinions on the dogs they have listed as their breeding dogs.


The other that I'm wondering about and providing as an example is Raebark Shepherds


It seems like they are producing puppies "assembly line" style. They have a ton of active breeding dogs and have litters monthly, all year round, according to their website. 

Is this responsible breeding to produce so many puppies like this? Even if they were quality dogs? To me, some of the studs dont look that well put together and some look skittish just in the photos. 


I could be totally wrong, I was once before and almost made a big mistake so I really, truly, appreciate all the info.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The breeder you are interested in. . . I'm a little skeptical that every single female they have is the right genetic match for the male they just purchased. I could be way off base here, but it seems like they have these females, and they just imported this male, so we're going to use him. I would like to see a bit more thought go into breeding decisions than breeding all females to the male we have. Again, I could be way off base and the one male may be the very best choice for all their females. 

Also, hip and elbow ratings are not shown for all of the females, so I would ask about that. It's possible they have them and they just aren't shown on the website or on the pedigree database.

As for the second breeder you posted, since you're not interested in buying from them, I'm not going to comment. I'm not going to get into how many puppies it is "responsible" to produce since some people have kennel help. It's not for me to say how many puppies another person can produce responsibly.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

On the second breeder all I can say that is within the rules is that your instincts are correct and I'm glad you're not considering them.

I do not know anything about the first breeder, so can't comment.

Since you're looking for a large black/red male (per your other thread) and that would point to German Show lines, why don't you contact Robin and Carlos at Huerta Hof. Robin is a member here and there are several people on the board with dogs from them. They're in Illinois, so not that far away.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It might be easier if you say where you are from/where you are looking for a dog, what type of GSD you want, price range, previous experience with GSD.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

No Raebark please! I have met her and some of her dogs and would advise you to not even go there.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

spiritsmom said:


> No Raebark please! I have met her and some of her dogs and would advise you to not even go there.


Reabark has been officially double crossed off the list....lol


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Was that at the OG Indianapolis Schutzhund and Polizei show? I saw him attack a dog there in November of last year. It was bad. A lot of people screaming to kick the dog out of the ring and yelling at the judge. They slinked off after the judges critique and disappeared. If its not the same show then they didn't apologize twice for their dogs terrible behavior.

Most people think "oh dogs fight" but this was particularly bad considering the dog did it IN the show ring. The dog in front of him wasn't looking at him or anything just stacked out and_ ( **** Dog's name removed by Mod ****)_ pulled his handler forwards and bit the dog right in the butt. 

You know it's bad when the whole audience made a big stink about it.


----------



## ImportGSD (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes Dawgies, it was at O.G. Indy. My prior post was a bit "hot" and for that I apologize. Ive been a member here for awhile, but admittedy this topic got me going and my first post was a bit rude as what I have seen is enough to get my dander up. Please, OP, if you would like to know about this kennel and in particular that stud dog, I am more than willing to share what I saw via PM. Including video.


----------



## Elizabeth's (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought a dog from Raebark, the lady knows her stuff that runs it and she is very honest and very helpful. I have been around and raised since childhood about 25-30 or more German Shepherds. The dog we bought from Raebark is easily the best one I've ever, ever, been around. He is a family and general protection dog. I would suggest if you haven't purchased a dog from there then you really don't know what your talking about. She took me to the kennels and all of the puppy areas without me asking. It was 2012 July, one of the hottest summers on record and they all were protected, plenty of water, no chains, very healthy looking dogs. She even brought me to an area where the father of my dog was "getting it on" with another dog. From what I've seen she is a responsible breeder and she helps all kinds of people. I always talk to her or get a call back same day if I have any questions. As a matter of fact, my husband is blown away by the breed just with the purchase of this GSD. He will never have another kind of dog. We receive compliments on him when we go out and how well behaved he is. He loves people and his little sister the Cairn Terrorist. Just my two cents, but I've actually purchased a dog from Raebark. Unless you are looking for a dog that lives in a palace with painted nails then maybe they aren't for you.


----------

